# what coffee related present approx 40 pound would you want?



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

nice question this: my dad wants to get me a coffee related present 

he had the bean vac, but they are all out so what would you want for about 40 pounds?

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hario Buono Kettle

Great for brewed coffee


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Does he own a coffee machine of any sort, also what else does he already have. an example for £40 you could get a hand grinder and a plastic v60 as a starter brew kit


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What kit have you got at the moment?

Are you into brewed coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Syphon .........

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

4 kilos of Raves Italian Job....possibly more

Short term coffee subscription


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Chemex 3-6 cup.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Syphon .........
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ


Good call, I'm tempted myself at that price.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bonavita immersion cone from Coffeehit.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> 4 kilos of Raves Italian Job....possibly more
> 
> Short term coffee subscription


You read my mind urban That's what I would have mmmmm! Italian Job:drink:


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Some lessons in how to grind, tamp pull and froth..............sigh!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Impress plus some beans.

DB


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I've just looked at the syphon link. Interesting looking machine, looks like it belongs in a science lab! I was bit worried about the meths though...does it improve the flavour or just stop you caring? Does the resultant blindness enhance you sense of taste?

For £40 I'd go for an aeropress with some money left for beans. Having said that the Impress is impressing me too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A syphon when done well , produces a wonderful cup of clean fresh tasting coffee.

Lots of really great cafe will have them on there brew bar ( powered by halogen light ) .

You can get a gas powered heater to sit under it also .


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah so the meths is to burn! I wondered to start with it it might be for cleaning purposes. Could you also run the syphon from a small gas ring on the cooker, turned right down?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Steve said:


> Ah so the meths is to burn! I wondered to start with it it might be for cleaning purposes. Could you also run the syphon from a small gas ring on the cooker, turned right down?


Don't know , I swapped out the meths burner for a gas one .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr Steve said:


> Ah so the meths is to burn! I wondered to start with it it might be for cleaning purposes. Could you also run the syphon from a small gas ring on the cooker, turned right down?


You'd fry the syphon's stand


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks to all for suggestions. yes was thinking about some brew - kit for a begginer brewer (only espresso based thus far), wasnt sure if you could get any kit worth using for the price. will look into the different options, but now sure ill get something i can learn/play with


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at V60 - got to be the cheapest way of getting into pour over - £15.00 buys you a dripper plus 100 paper filters. Capable, with practise, of producing wonderful clean tasting coffee with wonderful flavour clarity n


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you get the Syphon then ditch the meths and get a Rekrow Micro Burner or similar. Butane powered and temperature adjustable.


----------



## mrjim (Feb 13, 2014)

I would choose a Porlex grinder


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

mrjim said:


> I would choose a Porlex grinder


ha yes, but i bought him one for christmas ;-)


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> If you get the Syphon then ditch the meths and get a Rekrow Micro Burner or similar. Butane powered and temperature adjustable.


i just might that could double up as my camp stove. thanks


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Syphon .........
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ


mrboots wins with the siphon! my coffee corner is definitely going to be an undisguised man - corner, soon to have naked flames


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> mrboots wins with the siphon! my coffee corner is definitely going to be an undisguised man - corner, soon to have naked flames


Yaaaay ! Syphon good ,


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> mrboots wins with the siphon! my coffee corner is definitely going to be an undisguised man - corner, soon to have naked flames


Excellent they look cool


----------

